# Health Testing for Cavalier King Charles Spaniels



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

I have just acquired two beautiful Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppies, who are the most amazing dogs I have ever had .... so confident, waggy, cuddly and happy ...but what I wish to ask all you experts is .. How do you go about getting Health screening tests done; to give me peace of mind that my babies aren't going to suffer from the genetic issues this breed have... My lovelies are imported from Poland, have passports, vaccinations including rabies and to me, seem a perfect example of the breed ... but this is what worries me .. I know cavaliers have lots of issues and I want to be prepared, but have no idea how to go about it when no Kennel Club Reg (UK) ..  And if I have tests, do I need to disclose the findings to my insurance ??


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Did you import them via reputable breeder? I have to admit warning bells went off in my head immediately when you mentioned you imported them from Poland. Eastern Europe is a hot spot for illegal trafficking of young puppies and falsifying papers to illegally import them into the UK before the appropriate age. How old are your puppies? 

If you did indeed import them from a reputable breeder then both the sire and dam should have health testing done and you should have been informed of what tests were done which in the Cavalier is many! Ideally both parents need to be SM screened, heart, Eyes, and DNA tested for Episodic falling Sydrome and Curly Coat.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

We're your puppies parents health tested? 

That would be the most important thing for me... I'd want both parents to be tested to the max as, like you said, Cavaliers can suffer from a lot of genetic health issues.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

They both have pet passports and have been vaccinated. The man was lovely, he gave us a big bag of food. He was Polish and lived in the UK with his wife and children... His mother is the breeder and sent the puppies over. I would imagine they fetch more over here than in Poland. Ive got the paperwork for the Polish Kennel Club and they were micro chipped and had full vaccinations including rabies ... they are amazing little babies. Ive got lots of paperwork in Polish ! Maybe I should run through Google Translate ... but what worries me is that they look very typical of Cavs, with bug eyes and are very tiny ... so I just want to be sure I am prepared for whatever may come.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

How old are they?

If you have the correct paperwork from the Polish Kennel Club, then you can apply to the KC to have the registration transferred. 

As to testing, any of the testing schemes run by the K are open to you, as they are chipped. Why not ask your vet when you take them for a check up?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I have just acquired two beautiful Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppies, who are the most amazing dogs I have ever had .... so confident, waggy, cuddly and happy ...but what I wish to ask all you experts is .. How do you go about getting Health screening tests done; to give me peace of mind that my babies aren't going to suffer from the genetic issues this breed have... My lovelies are imported from Poland, have passports, vaccinations including rabies and to me, seem a perfect example of the breed ... but this is what worries me .. I know cavaliers have lots of issues and I want to be prepared, but have no idea how to go about it when no Kennel Club Reg (UK) ..  And if I have tests, do I need to disclose the findings to my insurance ??


You should have their pedigree and KC registration from the polish kennel club and you can use that to register with the KC? Do you have the health test results of the parents?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for your replies, by the way, I very much appreciate your time ... Just wish to know where / how you can get Health Tests done. I know some are DNA tests and others are MRI scans... this is all fine .. I don't mind the cost ... I just want to be prepared, but hope I don't need to disclose my findings to the insurance !!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

LovintheTrolls said:


> They both have pet passports and have been vaccinated. The man was lovely, he gave us a big bag of food. He was Polish and lived in the UK with his wife and children... His mother is the breeder and sent the puppies over. I would imagine they fetch more over here than in Poland. Ive got the paperwork for the Polish Kennel Club and they were micro chipped and had full vaccinations including rabies ... they are amazing little babies. Ive got lots of paperwork in Polish ! Maybe I should run through Google Translate ... but what worries me is that they look very typical of Cavs, with bug eyes and are very tiny ... so I just want to be sure I am prepared for whatever may come.


This may sound horrible but this is fairly common with dodgy breeders in eastern europe. It's unlikely they have had all the health tests. If you get in touch with cheekyscrip she might be able to help with the translations.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Meezey said:


> You should have their pedigree and KC registration from the polish kennel club and you can use that to register with the KC? Do you have the health test results of the parents?


Thank you for your reply - I have lots of paperwork in Polish ... Im thinking perhaps I need to try to translate it all and see what Ive got


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Thank you for your replies, by the way, I very much appreciate your time ... Just wish to know where / how you can get Health Tests done. I know some are DNA tests and others are MRI scans... this is all fine .. I don't mind the cost ... I just want to be prepared, but hope I don't need to disclose my findings to the insurance !!


If your pups turn out to have a preexisting condition then yes you have to disclose it to insurance.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> How old are they?
> 
> If you have the correct paperwork from the Polish Kennel Club, then you can apply to the KC to have the registration transferred.
> 
> As to testing, any of the testing schemes run by the K are open to you, as they are chipped. Why not ask your vet when you take them for a check up?


Thank you ... that's really helpful ... I will ask my vet .. I wasn't sure that the Polish Kennel Club had any recognition here x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd have a chat to your vet. At the very least, you should have them checked over by your own vet, as heart murmurs (common in puppies) can be detected by a normal vet (other tests are done by specialists).

BTW, did you say how old they were, or did i miss that bit?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> They both have pet passports and have been vaccinated. The man was lovely, he gave us a big bag of food. He was Polish and lived in the UK with his wife and children... His mother is the breeder and sent the puppies over. I would imagine they fetch more over here than in Poland. Ive got the paperwork for the Polish Kennel Club and they were micro chipped and had full vaccinations including rabies ... they are amazing little babies. Ive got lots of paperwork in Polish ! Maybe I should run through Google Translate ... but what worries me is that they look very typical of Cavs, with bug eyes and are very tiny ... so I just want to be sure I am prepared for whatever may come.


It's one of the many scams I've heard of I'm afraid to say. Puppies being sent here to family who then sell them on again. The passports mean nothing as they are often falsified and the paperwork is often glanced at by border inspection and then just passed back. How old are they? A puppy can NOT legally enter the UK until at least 15 weeks old. If they are younger than this, then they are illegal imports.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry, ppl have asked how old they are ... they were 4 and a half months old when they were advertised, which makes me feel happy that they were with the mother until 8 weeks


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Sorry, ppl have asked how old they are ... they were 4 and a half months old when they were advertised, which makes me feel happy that they were with the mother until 8 weeks


Toy breeds (such as cavaliers) usually stay with the mother until 12 weeks as they develop more slowly than larger breeds.

Here's some info on registration from the KC - 
Importing dogs to the UK


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> It's one of the many scams I've heard of I'm afraid to say. Puppies being sent here to family who then sell them on again. The passports mean nothing as they are often falsified and the paperwork is often glanced at by border inspection and then just passed back. How old are they? A puppy can NOT legally enter the UK until at least 15 weeks old. If they are younger than this, then they are illegal imports.


That's interesting, thank you, I didn't know about that law.... they were 18 weeks when I purchased them .... I know there is a lot of corruption and scamming around, and you have to be so careful. We almost bought pups from someone is Scotland claiming to send them via Pet Courier .... quickly realised this was a scam, have to be so careful.!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

LovintheTrolls said:


> That's interesting, thank you, I didn't know about that law.... they were 18 weeks when I purchased them .... I know there is a lot of corruption and scamming around, and you have to be so careful. We almost bought pups from someone is Scotland claiming to send them via Pet Courier .... quickly realised this was a scam, have to be so careful.!


This is made easier if you contact say the breed clubs and ask for a list of reputable breeders then go visit mum and puppies together before it's time to take the puppies home. I hope your puppies have long, healthy lives I'm sure they're lovely


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I have just acquired two beautiful Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppies, who are the most amazing dogs I have ever had .... so confident, waggy, cuddly and happy ...but what I wish to ask all you experts is .. How do you go about getting Health screening tests done; to give me peace of mind that my babies aren't going to suffer from the genetic issues this breed have... My lovelies are imported from Poland, have passports, vaccinations including rabies and to me, seem a perfect example of the breed ... but this is what worries me .. I know cavaliers have lots of issues and I want to be prepared, but have no idea how to go about it when no Kennel Club Reg (UK) ..  And if I have tests, do I need to disclose the findings to my insurance ??


Hi!

You want to do health tests on the pups....for peace of mind?

Because it is usually done as genetic screening for breeding  Not as a routine check for a new owner. The new owner has to rely on the health tests carried out on the parents.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Hi!
> 
> You want to do health tests on the pups....for peace of mind?
> 
> Because it is usually done as genetic screening for breeding  Not as a routine check for a new owner. The new owner has to rely on the health tests carried out on the parents.


Yeah but all the paperwork I have is in Polish, think I'd like to know for my own peace of mind .... or am I just tempting fate?


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Oops, hit submit reply too fast.

What did the health tests for dam and sire of the puppies state?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> That's interesting, thank you, I didn't know about that law.... they were 18 weeks when I purchased them .... I know there is a lot of corruption and scamming around, and you have to be so careful. We almost bought pups from someone is Scotland claiming to send them via Pet Courier .... quickly realised this was a scam, have to be so careful.!


Unfortunately without you seeing the sire & dam or having contact with the actual breeder yourself you have no real knowledge of whether they were kept with mum until the correct age or not. Many of these scam artists state puppies are older than what they are and you have already mentioned they are very small. Sadly I feel you may have been had here.

You have the puppies now. There is very little you can do. But please don't be fooled into believing that because you have lots of paperwork and passports everything was above board.

I assume you have had them checked over at the vets already? Personally I'd want to start them off again on all their vaccinations. It's also not unheard of for a vet to declare puppies much younger than originally thought to the unsuspecting new owner.

As for health tests themselves, as mentioned already you can find all the info you need via the Kennel Club and/or the breed club.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

And at the end of the day, they were what I could afford ... to pick up two pups from Health tested parents was just an impossibility price wise for me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your puppies. You will have your work cut out with two babies...even with an easy going breed like a Cavalier.

One thing concerned me...Cavaliers aren't what I would call "bug eyed"...do you have pictures of your puppies?

I don't understand why you had to import puppies...there are puppies available even now all over the country.

Health testing can be done at the vets. But, unless you have any particular issues to address, it will probably be a generic check up.

Hope we can see pictures of them as they grow


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Unfortunately without you seeing the sire & dam or having contact with the actual breeder yourself you have no real knowledge of whether they were kept with mum until the correct age or not. Many of these scam artists state puppies are older than what they are and you have already mentioned they are very small. Sadly I feel you may have been had here.
> 
> You have the puppies now. There is very little you can do. But please don't be fooled into believing that because you have lots of paperwork and passports everything was above board.
> 
> ...


The very day after I got them, I broke me ankle ... total nightmare. Luckily my children have been around to walk them, but I am fairly helpless right now. I had an appointment with the vet for a check, but cant currently drive ! So frustrating !! They have kept me sane, since Ive been off work ... they've kept me company


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> And at the end of the day, they were what I could afford ... to pick up two pups from Health tested parents was just an impossibility price wise for me


Unfortunately not paying for puppies from fully health tested parents could cost you dearly in the future.

All the health tests you're looking into for your puppies will set you back far more than a puppy from health tested parent's would have done!


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

niki87 said:


> Congratulations on your puppies. You will have your work cut out with two babies...even with an easy going breed like a Cavalier.
> 
> One thing concerned me...Cavaliers aren't what I would call "bug eyed"...do you have pictures of your puppies?
> 
> ...


I have put some pics on my profile


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Unfortunately not paying for puppies from fully health tested parents could cost you dearly in the future.
> 
> All the health tests you're looking into for your puppies will set you back far more than a puppy from health tested parent's would have done!


That's fine, I don't mind the cost... Just want to know that they're not going to be poorly in the future


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Yeah but all the paperwork I have is in Polish, think I'd like to know for my own peace of mind .... or am I just tempting fate?


i'm sure there is an online forum for Polish people living in the UK, or other English speaking countries. Sure they would help with the translation. Worth a try?

As to tempting fate - you have the pups you have. Healthy or not....what would you gain from running tests which might indicate that they MIGHT develop a particular ailment?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi really hope all stays ok with your pups , i must admit that alarm bells rang when i saw you 1st post, there was a programme on tv a while ago about puppies coming in from countries like poland , it was heartbreaking to see the way the bitch was kept and bred from every season she had ,and the owner makes so much money from people in europe buying puppies , the bitches are treated horribly and just "disposed " of when they cant breed anymore,
i hope you can get your pups checked by a vet soon and hopefully they will be ok ,


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> The very day after I got them, I broke me ankle ... total nightmare. Luckily my children have been around to walk them, but I am fairly helpless right now. I had an appointment with the vet for a check, but cant currently drive ! So frustrating !! They have kept me sane, since Ive been off work ... they've kept me company


Do you know for sure the puppies have been vaccinated? You could be putting them at serious risk of infection if they haven't been.

You need to get your children to take them to the vets ASAP if you're unable to yourself right now.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

I was looking for Cavaliers for many months and they rarely became available in my area. So when I finally saw an opportunity I jumped at it, having waiting months .... I made the decision to forego the Health Tests because I wasn't able to trek up the country for my pups. So, I need the peace of mind


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yes very very cute


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Do you know for sure the puppies have been vaccinated? You could be putting them at serious risk of infection if they haven't been.
> 
> You need to get your children to take them to the vets ASAP if you're unable to yourself right now.


Ive had lots of dogs before and Im of reasonable intelligence ... the vaccination paperwork looks very authentic to me


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I know this isnt the breed you have .
The dogs destined to be sold in Britain at a huge profit | Mail Online


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Ive had lots of dogs before and Im of reasonable intelligence ... the vaccination paperwork looks very authentic to me


Not questioning your dog owning ability or intelligence, but you have to realise that you might have been caught up in a scam here and need to have your pups seen by a vet to make sure they are fully healthy. They will be able to inform you of health tests you might be interested in too. Remember though, many of these tests are done on adult dogs.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

So what happened to your springer? And your litter of pups? Seems given your name and your posts I won't be wasting my time answering you.....


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

What an awful world we live in, when we have to feel suspicious of even the nicest people


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> So what happened to your springer? And your litter of pups? Seems given your name and your posts I won't be wasting my time answering you.....


Oh, I see what you mean....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> What an awful world we live in, when we have to feel suspicious of even the nicest people


Yep ain't it so what happened to the springer and the litter of pups?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Meezey said:


> So what happened to your springer? And your litter of pups? Seems given your name and your posts I won't be wasting my time answering you.....


My Springer went to live with a friend in the countryside ... because I had to go back to work full time (single mother) ... She is happier than happy. And a lot of the pups stay in touch with me, including Betsy, who went to my ex and his wife and I see every day. The others went to friend who I get constant updates on and they are all doing brilliantly


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Ive had lots of dogs before and Im of reasonable intelligence ... the vaccination paperwork looks very authentic to me


The ITV show last week proved you can't rely on "authentic"-looking - the breeder in Poland had blank Pet passports and a lot of loopholes up her sleeve to get them stamped by bent vets.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> The ITV show last week proved you can't rely on "authentic"-looking - the breeder in Poland had blank Pet passports and a lot of loopholes up her sleeve to get them stamped by bent vets.


Yep. I was in contact with a breeder from Poland who was willing to bend the rules and illegally have my puppy brought over at 12 weeks old ( was even 10 weeks old at one point! )


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Such negativity


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I was looking for Cavaliers for many months and they rarely became available in my area. So when I finally saw an opportunity I jumped at it, having waiting months .... I made the decision to forego the Health Tests because I wasn't able to trek up the country for my pups. So, I need the peace of mind


I'm afraid I don't think you will be able to have peace of mind.

The critical thing was that the Parents should have been health tested and, as an ex breeder yourself, I would have expected that you knew that.

Cavaliers, as a whole, have a whole catalogue of health problems and, having bought them the way you have, there are no guarantees.

I really hope your pups are healthy and stay that way, but you have taken a huge risk and I think you realise that, hence your concern.

I would take them to your vet, or get someone to take you, explain your concerns and ask his advice.

Are they dogs or bitches and do you plan to breed from them?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yep. I was in contact with a breeder from Poland who was willing to bend the rules and illegally have my puppy brought over at 12 weeks old ( was even 10 weeks old at one point! )


That's dreadful 

Far too young for such a long journey - and of course no rabies vaccs (and probably no others at that age).

I wonder if the OP hasn't yet had her puppies checked by a vet because she knows - or fears - the vet will see inconsistencies in the paperwork?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Still don't know the answer to the question - where can you get tests done?


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> And at the end of the day, they were what I could afford ... to pick up two pups from Health tested parents was just an impossibility price wise for me


Get out of town.

You couldn't afford a pup from health tested parents...but now money is suddenly no object to test the pups?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> That's dreadful
> 
> Far too young for such a long journey - and of course no rabies vaccs (and probably no others at that age).
> 
> I wonder if the OP hasn't yet had her puppies checked by a vet because she knows - or fears - the vet will see inconsistencies in the paperwork?


I had an appointment booked with the vets, but had to cancel cos broke my ankle .... I know there is a lot of corruption in the world, but why should we always remain suspicious.... sometimes we need to use 0ur gut feeling ... intelligence helps


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Still don't know the answer to the question - where can you get tests done?


Well, your vet would be the obvious starting point.

Get them to your vet, explain your concerns and ask his advice.

Do you plan to breed from them?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

No, they will ne neutered ... I just want to be prepared for any genetic issues that may occur in the future.... I love them and want to ensure their health is top


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Why is there so much animosity on this site?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> That's dreadful
> 
> Far too young for such a long journey - and of course no rabies vaccs (and probably no others at that age).
> 
> I wonder if the OP hasn't yet had her puppies checked by a vet because she knows - or fears - the vet will see inconsistencies in the paperwork?


I was assured the rabies vaccination would be given at 8 weeks old  However if that's the case most manufactures state the puppy must be vaccinated again at 12 weeks for the vaccine to be effective and then the 21 day wait starts from then. So, whether the puppy would have been vaccinated or not, it would have been ineffective and illegal still.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Sweety said:


> I'm afraid I don't think you will be able to have peace of mind.
> 
> The critical thing was that the Parents should have been health tested and, as an ex breeder yourself, I would have expected that you knew that.
> 
> ...


I found breeding such a responsible and stressful thing ... and yet there are ppl that breed without any care for welfare ... I did it twice and have felt so responsible for each litter (there were only 2) that I still cant detach myself from the families that took my pups


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Why is there so much animosity on this site?


There is none. You've received the answers you were looking for. Contact the KC or the breed club for info on health tests and have your puppies checked out at the vets ASAP.

The paperwork you have for them is highly likely to be falsified so I'd demand that vaccinations start from scratch to ensure they're protected.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Im sorry that I thought I would find fellow animal lovers here, but have been shot down by vigilantes


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

LovintheTrolls said:


> And at the end of the day, they were what I could afford ... to pick up two pups from Health tested parents was just an impossibility price wise for me





LovintheTrolls said:


> That's fine, I don't mind the cost... Just want to know that they're not going to be poorly in the future





LovintheTrolls said:


> I was looking for Cavaliers for many months and they rarely became available in my area. So when I finally saw an opportunity I jumped at it, having waiting months .... I made the decision to forego the Health Tests because I wasn't able to trek up the country for my pups. So, I need the peace of mind


No money, then money no object, then unable to travel to get a pup....hmmmm 

Trip trap, trip trap 

You're supposed to make it _believable_


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> No money, then money no object, then unable to travel to get a pup....hmmmm
> 
> Trip trap, trip trap
> 
> You're supposed to make it _believable_


Sorry??? Not sure what you're on about


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Thank you for your replies, by the way, I very much appreciate your time ... Just wish to know where / how you can get Health Tests done. I know some are DNA tests and others are MRI scans... this is all fine .. I don't mind the cost ... I just want to be prepared, but hope I don't need to disclose my findings to the insurance !!


It's the parents that should have been health tested, not your pups.

It doesn't sound like they've come from a good breeders at all.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Sorry??? Not sure what you're on about


I think the hint is in your name.....


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Why is there so much animosity on this site?


I want whatever you are smoking, please.

C'mon you had your fun and entertainment. Time to put it to bed.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> *My Springer went to live with a friend in the countryside ... because I had to go back to work full time (single mother)* ... She is happier than happy. And a lot of the pups stay in touch with me, including Betsy, who went to my ex and his wife and I see every day. The others went to friend who I get constant updates on and they are all doing brilliantly


Sooo... let me get this straight. You gave away *one adult dog* because you *didn't have the time* for it anymore and then went and got *2 young puppies*?:crazy:


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

When you see the tragedy that some animals go through ... if you really cared about dogs /animals you would be concerned about those that live through diabolical situations ....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Im sorry that I thought I would find fellow animal lovers here, but have been shot down by vigilantes


If no one on this site was animal lovers, you wouldn't have got the advice or concern that you did.

At the end of the day, we care about every puppy that is bought through naivety because of the issues the pups can face and because of what actually goes on behind closed doors.

Almost every day we have to deal with issues like this one, we do our best to educate and if you want to take that the wrong way, then fine.

Have the responses not told you anything?!

I think you'll find that every response has had the welfare of the puppies at heart...

Take it on the chin and learn from it, for the sake of future puppies. Do not line the pockets of the people who don't love animals.

I can assure you, we do love animals. It seems as though you've profited the people who don't.

I wish you all the best with your pups.


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Im sorry that I thought I would find fellow animal lovers here, but have been shot down by vigilantes


No, you were mostly given good advice by people who know what they they are talking about. Then you were shot down by people who want to know how, in the space of 18 months, you've bought a puppy, bred from it, got bored of it and got rid of it, and now acquired two more. Either you are just a troll, or else you're certainly not what I'd call an animal lover.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Im sorry that I thought I would find fellow animal lovers here, but have been shot down by vigilantes


Actually no - you've bought puppies from a dubious source, with potentially faked vaccinations and passports - of course we're concerned..... not just for the puppies' sake but for the disease risk involved to OUR dogs that these illegal imports represent.

You do know that if the paperwork and vaccs were fake, your "lovely" puppies can be impounded and quarantined at your expense? or even PTS?

I seriously don't believe you were really that naive - as you said yourself, you're intelligent..... :huh:


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Sooo... let me get this straight. You gave away *one adult dog* because you *didn't have the time* for it anymore and then went and got *2 young puppies*?:crazy:


I went back to work full time ...am a single parent.. Cass was way happier with a friend who worked from home and needed constant one on one. I love her to bits, wanted to keep her forever, but wouldn't that be selfish, to leave her alone 9 hours a day, when my garden is small


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> No, they will ne neutered ... I just want to be prepared for any genetic issues that may occur in the future.... I love them and want to ensure their health is top


If that was your true concern you should have purchased them from a reputable breeder who had health tests in place for the parents!

My gut BTW is telling me you are living up to your user name!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> *I found breeding such a responsible* and stressful thing ... *and yet there are ppl that breed without any care for welfare* ... I did it twice and have felt so responsible for each litter (there were only 2) that I still cant detach myself from the families that took my pups


....and then went and bought not one but TWO puppies from an irresponsible breeder with no health tests. How I know that? Because no good breeder would ever export 2 puppies to the same family. No decent breeder would breed without health testing the parents in such an illness riddled breed like cavs. And if they had any tests done you wouldn't have any questions as you'd have paperwork and would be explained everything by the breeder.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> When you see the tragedy that some animals go through ... if you really cared about dogs /animals you would be concerned about those that live through diabolical situations ....


.........so you support a potentially unethical back alley breeder/puppy trafficker?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Bedhead said:


> No, you were mostly given good advice by people who know what they they are talking about. Then you were shot down by people who want to know how, in the space of 18 months, you've bought a puppy, bred from it, got bored of it and got rid of it, and now acquired two more. Either you are just a troll, or else you're certainly not what I'd call an animal lover.


I really don't understand why the bullying


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I went back to work full time ...am a single parent.. Cass was way happier with a friend who worked from home and needed constant one on one. I love her to bits, wanted to keep her forever, but wouldn't that be selfish, to leave her alone 9 hours a day, when my garden is small


So who were the litters out of?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> I want whatever you are smoking, please.
> 
> C'mon you had your fun and entertainment. Time to put it to bed.


?? Im totally confused


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> And at the end of the day, they were what I could afford ... to pick up two pups from Health tested parents was just an impossibility price wise for me


Picking up two pups at the same time was a bad move anyway and one that no good breeder would allow.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Too... many ... CONTRADICTIONS!


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Im not a bad person ... why the attack?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Had a 5 month old pup in Feb 2013, had second litter Nov 2013..........


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Im sorry that I thought I would find fellow animal lovers here, but have been shot down by vigilantes


People on here are trying to give you advice NOT shoot you down After watching the programme on tv recently (think it was the Tonight programme) it does sound like you have been scammed concerning buying your pups. I hope they stay healthy but you need to take them to a vet ASAP as the vaccination info you have could be false and if it was me I would register them with a vet and get them vaccinated and ask the vets advice on other health checks. Can't understand why you haven't done this, surely someone could take you or do it for you as I understand about your foot/ankle.

I have always found this site informative and people willing to give good advice, even if sometimes it's not what you want to hear but that doesn't make people vigilantes just caring dog owners!!!!!!


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Meezey said:


> So who were the litters out of?


What do you mean? The Dad had one of the pups and he's doing great, why are you attacking me?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I really don't understand why the bullying


You need to take a good long look at what you've done. 
It's not bullying at all.

You've potentially broken the law, and put the health of the UK's dogs at risk by buying these puppies. You're lucky nobody's reported you to DEFRA and the police.

No wonder you haven't taken them for a vet check - because the vet would certainly have spotted the inconsistencies and probably reported you themselves.

The law is in place for a reason, and a damned good one - it's illegal imports like these that will bring in rabies and other overseas diseases, which will possibly affect MY dogs and everyone else's... i.e. those of us who abide by the law and aren't so stupid as to buy puppies from overseas sight unseen.

Call that bullying if you like - it's a statement of truth. Would you call DEFRA bullies as well, if they turned up to impound your illegal imports?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> What do you mean? The Dad had one of the pups and he's doing great, why are you attacking me?


You had two litters? Was your springer the Mother? Now you have brought potential illegal dogs in to the country!!


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Disclaimer - just my opinion


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> You need to take a good long look at what you've done.
> It's not bullying at all.
> 
> You've potentially broken the law, and put the health of the UK's dogs at risk by buying these puppies. You're lucky nobody's reported you to DEFRA and the police.
> ...


Call them, happy to give you my details ... I don't wish to be illegal anymore than you wish to gloat over unfortunates


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Thought this was the site to ask for advice .... Oh my god .... this is the site to wage war against the rest of us


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

and that is all ran outta food......


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Thought this was the site to ask for advice .... Oh my god .... this is the site to wage war against the rest of us


You got advice. Now stop trolling for more reactions.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Thought this was the site to ask for advice .... Oh my god .... this is the site to wage war against the rest of us


You broke the law - what did you expect? A trail of rose petals strewn in front of you?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Call them, happy to give you my details ... I don't wish to be illegal anymore than you wish to gloat over unfortunates


Why would I gloat? It's your job to buy puppies from a legal source. Not mine. But I have every right to be angry at someone who by buying illegal imports puts my own dogs at risk.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

What about the puppy farms ??? They don't give a monkeys about the welfare of pups .... they breed and breed in squalid conditions ... take no notice of vaccinations or worming or flea treatment... They don't give a **** if pups have parvo, or distemper or kennel cough ..... they just see pound signs .... If you really cared about dog welfare then these are the ppl you would attack !


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

oh so sorry you feel like that , i am sure i speak for most on here , we just wanted to make you aware of the way things are with getting your pups from where you did, if you look at the link i posted it shows the horrors of what goes on, but you now have your pups and hopefully when they are vet checked you will have more info about their health , and hopefully we all will see lots of pics on here of your pups as they grow xxx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> What about the puppy farms ??? They don't give a monkeys about the welfare of pups .... they breed and breed in squalid conditions ... take no notice of vaccinations or worming or flea treatment... They don't give a **** if pups have parvo, or distemper or kennel cough ..... they just see pound signs .... If you really cared about dog welfare then these are the ppl you would attack !


Ohhhhhh what you mean like the puppy farmers you just got your pups from...... Pull the other on it plays jingle bells...:001_tt2:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> What about the puppy farms ??? They don't give a monkeys about the welfare of pups .... they breed and breed in squalid conditions ... take no notice of vaccinations or worming or flea treatment... They don't give a **** if pups have parvo, or distemper or kennel cough ..... they just see pound signs .... If you really cared about dog welfare then these are the ppl you would attack !


Your pups likely ended up from a puppy farm themselves and have potentially been at risk of all the diseases and infections you list here.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

hazel pritchard said:


> oh so sorry you feel like that , i am sure i speak for most on here , we just wanted to make you aware of the way things are with getting your pups from where you did, if you look at the link i posted it shows the horrors of what goes on, but you now have your pups and hopefully when they are vet checked you will have more info about their health , and hopefully we all will see lots of pics on here of your pups as they grow xxx


Thank you for not slating me... I love animals same as the rest of you ... there are terrible traumas that animals need rescuing from and if I can help, I will


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mmm popcorn


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Thank you for not slating me... I love animals same as the rest of you ... there are terrible traumas that animals need rescuing from and if I can help, I will


So you just bought some from a puppy farm, illegally imported to boot, and you expect us to be happy for you? Why didn't you rescue some in the UK?


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> What about the puppy farms ??? They don't give a monkeys about the welfare of pups .... they breed and breed in squalid conditions ... take no notice of vaccinations or worming or flea treatment... They don't give a **** if pups have parvo, or distemper or kennel cough ..... they just see pound signs .... If you really cared about dog welfare then these are the ppl you would attack !


Fear not!

They are on our hit list, too.

Still, I have fallen a bit in love with you. You are more entertaining than what's on TV. For this, you should be praised.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Ohhhhhh what you mean like the puppy farmers you just got your pups from...... Pull the other on it plays jingle bells...:001_tt2:


Why are you so nasty to your fellow dog lover - seriously, dogs need all the help they can get .... You don't really love dogs if you cant collaborate with comrades


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> View attachment 143309
> 
> 
> Disclaimer - just my opinion


Think your right, Troll trying to get last word


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Why are you so nasty to your fellow dog lover - seriously, dogs need all the help they can get .... You don't really love dogs if you cant collaborate with comrades


 I love dogs and I don't want Rabies in the UK. 
You just ran the risk of bringing it in. 
Are you THAT surprised we're so upset?


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Why are you so nasty to your fellow dog lover - seriously, dogs need all the help they can get .... You don't really love dogs if you cant collaborate with comrades


Comrades?!

What, are we all joining the Polish Army?

I'm game...are you in? Do say yes.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

At least if someone searches for puppy imports this thread might come up with all the information.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

:blink: :blink: :blink:

ut:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I swear I often feel I've slipped in to a parallel universe!!!! I so wish I still drank the old demon knock down juice sometimes lol ....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I swear I often feel I've slipped in to a parallel universe!!!! I so wish I still drank the old demon knock down juice sometimes lol ....


It doesn't help in situations like this 

Just makes things more weird


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG

Calm down please, if you really love animals then we all need to work together.... Get off your high horse, yes, you might know more about dogs than me, but Im on the same side ... I love dogs too .... There are so many dreadful stories that we all need to pull together


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought this was a place for likeminded animal lovers ... help


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone reported this thread/the OP? Between the name and the topic of this thread and the others is there really any doubt this is a troll? The writing voice sounds familiar too.... Hrm....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I thought this was a place for likeminded animal lovers ... help


It is....

But sometimes, they lose the will to live and leave..

Wonder why?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Has anyone reported this thread/the OP? Between the name and the topic of this thread and the others is there really any doubt this is a troll? The writing voice sounds familiar too.... Hrm....


No point I predict a flounce soon enough and maybe a reflounce if they don't get attention the first time


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Fear not!
> 
> They are on our hit list, too.
> 
> Still, I have fallen a bit in love with you. You are more entertaining than what's on TV. For this, you should be praised.


Are you serious?


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Im not a bad person, I used to be a vet nurse, but it didn't pay enough ... I still love animals tho .... and will always do whats best for them


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Are you serious?


Deadly.

Like rabies.

In Poland.

So......since I declared my love for you....watcha doing later


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Im not a bad person, I used to be a vet nurse, but it didn't pay enough ... I still love animals tho .... and will always do whats best for them


Really?

Most vet nurses I know are far more intelligent and clued up than to buy illegally imported puppies. Good job you aren't employed any more, or that would have got you struck off.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I thought this was a place for likeminded animal lovers ... help


It sure is, but there's no forum on earth that tolerates idiots.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Has anyone reported this thread/the OP? Between the name and the topic of this thread and the others is there really any doubt this is a troll? The writing voice sounds familiar too.... Hrm....


Starting to think the same thing


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Deadly.
> 
> Like rabies.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Im confused


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> Sorry, Im confused


my babies are microchipped, vaccinated and have passports ... don't understand the nastiness


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> my babies are microchipped, vaccinated and have passports ... don't understand the nastiness


Oh dear. So none of the info and advice you've received here has even registered with you has it?

Definitely trolling. That's it for me now. Just sad I wasted my time on trying to offer you help.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ouesi said:


> The writing voice sounds familiar too.... Hrm....


:yesnod: It sure does



LovintheTrolls said:


> Im not a bad person, I used to be a vet nurse, but it didn't pay enough ... I still love animals tho .... and will always do whats best for them


If you worked in a vets then surely you would know what health tests are (maybe not the specific ones needed) and that a vet would do them :idea:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LovintheTrolls said:


> my babies are microchipped, vaccinated and have passports ... don't understand the nastiness


All fake. Unless you can prove otherwise?


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh dear. So none of the info and advice you've received here has even registered with you has it?
> 
> Definitely trolling. That's it for me now. Just sad I wasted my time on trying to offer you help.


Don't you dare feel bad! <stern>  lurkers and thread searchers will find your advice helpful


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LOLcats said:


> Don't you dare feel bad! <stern>  lurkers and thread searchers will find your advice helpful


Indeed, and I'm not saying any different in answer to the PMs I'm getting from the OP.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

I would really love to discuss this ... 07955407995


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Please call so we can discuss


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

??? please?? Lets talk


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

This is better than jackanory........... I'd still like to hear about who was the Mother of the litters......


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Odd lack of full stops, just like some absolute (don't want to be banned so think of worst swear word and insert) that was banned not so long ago for being a byb of small animals....Hmm, curious. Will we shortly be hearing about how she lives in Beverly Hills and can bench press her own weight??


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Odd lack of full stops, just like some absolute (don't want to be banned so think of worst swear word and insert) that was banned not so long ago for being a byb of small animals....Hmm, curious. Will we shortly be hearing about how she lives in Beverly Hills and can bench press her own weight??


I'm thinking the same as you It's the way they write their comments that's so familiar


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

My lack of full stops ?? Sorry, I have A Level English... Im not sure why I need to compete?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

The phone # matches an expired classified add looking for a springer stud and Im pretty sure the photo in the OPs profile is lifted off google images.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I would really love to discuss this ... 07955407995


That number links to a wanted add for a springer spaniel stud :idea:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ouesi said:


> The phone # matches an expired classified add looking for a springer stud


Oh yes! and in the same town I used to live in!


----------

